# Quitzdorfer See



## silurus (25. Februar 2002)

#h Hallo liebe Angelfreunde!

Ein guter Freund von mir hat für kommenden Sommer an dieser Talsperre Urlaub gebucht. Wer weiß, ob es für dieses Gewässer Kartenmaterial mit Tiefenangaben gibt (z.B. über die Wassersportler)? Es soll ja ausgeprägte Flachwasserbereiche geben, liegen die mittlerweile vielleicht schon trocken (zumindest im Sommerhalbjahr), nachdem 2000 angekündigt wurde, aus diesem Gewässer in Größenordnungen Wasser abzulassen, um die endgültig eingestellten Entnahmen aus den Braunkohlentagebauen auszugleichen? #c
Welche Empfehlungen könnt ihr ganz allgemein zum Angeln im Quitzdorfer See geben?

Mit besten Dank im voraus :m


----------



## Kunze (3. März 2002)

Hallo sirilus! Kartenmaterial gibt es ganz sicher, man muß es nur finden. Habe mal was allgemeines gefunden. Klicke mal hier und  da . Kannst ja mal dort an geeigneter Stelle eine e-mail senden, mit deinen Anliegen. Eine grobe Übersicht über die Tiefen der Talsperre Quitzdorf habe ich auch irgendwo, aber ob ich die noch finde   ;+  Ich melde mich wieder.  #h


----------



## silurus (4. März 2002)

#h Hallo Kunze!

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, ich hatte schon Angst, die Sachsen kennen ihren größten See nicht.   
Einen Emil mit nahezu gleichlautendem Text hatte ich an den LVSA in Dresden geschickt, bisher gab&acute;s von da aber auch keine Antwort. Könnte natürlich sein, dass in der derzeitigen Saisonpause die Dienststelle nicht regelmäßig besetzt ist, werde wohl noch ein bisschen Geduld haben müssen.
In erster Linie interessiert meinen Kumpel ja die Frage, ob die angekündigte zusätzliche Wasserabgabe tatsächlich realisiert wird und falls ja, welche Auswirkungen das im Sommer auf den Wasserstand und die Angelei im Allgemeinen hat? ;+  ;+  ;+ Bisher habe ich dazu nichts Aktuelles gefunden.


----------



## rene (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*

Servus Kinders :q
hab beim stöbern dieses Thema gefunden. Da ja jetzt wesentlich mehr Member an board sind seit 2002 wollt ich mal wissen ob jemand mehr über den Quitzdorfer See weiss.
Interessant wären evtl. auch der kleine Pälitzsee, Beetzsee, Großer Heinersdorfer See
hat irgendwer Infos drüber?
Brandenburg is ja stark vertreten im AB, guck ma mnal :q


----------



## JonSilver (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*

Ich war am letzten WE am Stausee Quitzdorf Bungalow Siedlung Kolm.Haben aber nix gefangen wie der großteil der anderen da.Woran das liegt konnte uns niemand sagen.Ist aber auch mal wie jedes Jahr eine Blaualge drin vieleicht liegt es darn mal wieder.

Der Stausee ist im durchschnitt 3 Meter tief und die tiefste Stelle ist mit 7 Meter angegeben.Es gibt sehr große Flachwasserzonen.Fische gibt es eigentlich gut, Karpfen,Hechte,Zander,Barsche,Bleien,aale,großer Welsbestand ist auch bzw. muss sein weil es fast keine Köderfische gab.

Das mit der Wasserentnahme stimmt so wie du es gehört hast und der wasserspiegel singt weiter dadurch.Wenn wir so ein Sommer wie letztes Jahr hätten wär das glaub nicht so toll für den Stausee.Wegen angeln habe ich gehört, aber leider erst zu spät das die besten Fangchancen auf/bei der Angelinsel liegen sollen.

mfg der René


----------



## rene (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*

Danke JonSilver, is ja schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt.
Tja, dann geht die Suche halt weiter, Deutschland is ja groß :q


----------



## stefan0975 (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*

Hallo, also ich angle am Stausee seit gut 15 Jahren mehr oder weniger regelmäßig und es ist mein absolutes Lieblingsgewässer. Gibt halt richtig schöne Fische, zumindest was die Größe betrifft. Regelmäßig zu fangen sind Karpfen, aber auch Zander sind kein wirklicher Zufall. Man muss sich aber etwas Zeit mitbringen... Die Anglerinsel ist allerdings sicher nicht der optimale Platz...da lohnt sich's sicher auch mal an anderen Stellen...

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Wolfgang-harry (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*

Hallo, fahre nun auch schon seit ein paar Jahren dort hin, und kann dies nur bestätigen. Möchte aber jeden  der auf Raubfisch angeln geht dazu raten, möglichst Köderfische schon mitzubringen da diese vor Ort nur schlecht zu fangen sind.


----------



## uziegler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*



Wolfgang-harry schrieb:


> Hallo, fahre nun auch schon seit ein paar Jahren dort hin, und kann dies nur bestätigen. Möchte aber jeden der auf Raubfisch angeln geht dazu raten, möglichst Köderfische schon mitzubringen da diese vor Ort nur schlecht zu fangen sind.


 
#d #d #d 
Dann aber nur im Stausee oder im Shöps gefangene Köfi's benutzen! Wenn Dich einer mit Köfi's aus einem anderen Gewässer erwischt bist Du den Erlaubnisschein los und hast den Ärger am Hals. Die Herren Fischer sind zur Zeit seeehhhhrrrr aktiv was die Kontrollen betrifft!
Mal abgesehen davon, daß Du eigentlich generell nur Köderfische aus dem gleichen Gewässer benutzen darfst.

Edit: Außnahme sind tote Köfi's im Glas |bla:


----------



## rainerle (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*

wo steht das (...Köderfische aus dem gleichen Gewässer....)?

Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist das eine Sache, welche der Fischereirechtinhaber zu regeln hat. Gegebenfalls kann sich noch eine Naturschutzbehörde (z.B. untere Naturschutzbehörde des Landratsamtes oder Fischereiberatung des Bezirkes) einmischen. Ansonsten ist das eben von Gewässer zu Gewässer erstmal grundsätzlich offen.
Es sollte möglichst so sein, dass keine Fische aus anderen Gewässern eingebracht werden - das geb ich zu. Nur das man dies nicht darf - und das noch pauschalisierend - ist Quatsch.

Und wer sagt Dir, dass der Shop Inhaber seine gefrosteten Köfis nicht irgendsonstwo bestellt? Denk Dein Statement mal zu Ende


----------



## uziegler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*



rainerle schrieb:


> wo steht das (...Köderfische aus dem gleichen Gewässer....)?


Das steht in der sächsischen Fischereiverordnung!



> Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist das eine Sache, welche der Fischereirechtinhaber zu regeln hat. Gegebenfalls kann sich noch eine Naturschutzbehörde (z.B. untere Naturschutzbehörde des Landratsamtes oder Fischereiberatung des Bezirkes) einmischen. Ansonsten ist das eben von Gewässer zu Gewässer erstmal grundsätzlich offen.


Fischeirechtinhaber ist die Kreba-Fisch GmbH und die hat das von der sächsischen Fischereiverordnung so übernommen. Ist auch aus der Sicht der Verbreitung von Fischkrankheiten und Parasiten sinvoll.



> Es sollte möglichst so sein, dass keine Fische aus anderen Gewässern eingebracht werden - das geb ich zu. Nur das man dies nicht darf - und das noch pauschalisierend - ist Quatsch.


Wie gesagt, Laut Fischereiverordnung ist das so geregelt. Also KEIN Quatsch!



> Und wer sagt Dir, dass der Shop Inhaber seine gefrosteten Köfis nicht irgendsonstwo bestellt? Denk Dein Statement mal zu Ende


Aus der Sicht der Gewässerhygiene ist das vertretbar, da ein Großteil von Fischkrankheiten und Parasiten bei tiefgefrosteten Köfi's nicht mehr relevant sind und anderweitig haltbar gemachte Köder sterilisiert sind.

Und damit Du wieder "runter" kommst hier ein Auszug aus der Fischereiverordnung:
*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]
§ 2
Fischerei mit Angeln​*[/FONT]Abs.(3) Wirbeltiere und lebende Fische dürfen nicht als Köder verwendet werden. Köderfische sind vor dem Anbringen an den Angelhaken waidgerecht zu töten und dürfen nur in dem Gewässer verwendet werden, in dem sie gefangen wurden. Zum Fang von Köderfischen darf ein....

Habe ich nu nicht zu ende gedacht?​


----------



## Hunter85 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*

Servus!
habe dieses alte Thema gerade gefunden.
Mein Team die Carp Crew Fürth will dieses Jahr im Sommer am Quitzdorfer See 1 Woche Angelurlaub machen.
Wir fischen generell nur auf Karpfen.
Weiss jemand was über Hot Spots und Größe der Karpfen die dort gefangen werden?

Würde mich über einige Antworten freuen!

Danke!!

Hunter85


----------



## Angelspass (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*

gelöscht


----------



## isi 81 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*

:vik:Hallo Leute hab grad dieses Thema gefunden und wollte mal hören was denn so geht zur Zeit am Stausee hab dort über 15 Jahre geangelt bin aber seid 1,5 jahren in der Eifel (Arbeit:v) Müssten doch schon die aale gehen oder????


Werd zu Pfingsten hinfahren :q 


Na dann dickes Petri an alle


----------



## isi 81 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*

So ich bin es nochmal der Pfingsturlaub ist vorbei (leider)
War auf dem Wacheberg mit einigen Angelkollegen.#6

Fazit Wasser viel zu klar hab ich noch nie erlebt Sichttiefen bis 3m möglich.#d

Hatte in 3 Tagen 4 Aale 3 Brassen  wer war noch unterwgs am Stausee ??????????????????????????  #h


----------



## trixi-v-h (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*

Hallo,
bin vom 10.07.-12.07. dieses Jahr im Niederschlesischen Feriendorf und wollte mich mal vorab erkundigen ob am Stausee was geht, speziell Karpfen und was ein fängiger Köder dort ist.Wie ist der Gewässergrund,schlammig oder fest und wie ist die Gefahr von Hängern durch Bäume etc. unter Wasser.
Besten Dank im vorab für die Antworten.


----------



## carphunter3 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*

Hallo Isy,

kannst Du mir einen Streckenplan zur Angelstelle mailen?

Danke
carphunter3


----------



## fizz72 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*

Hallo an die ostsächsischen Petri-Jünger,

wie ihr sicher erkennen könnt bin ich noch neu hier im Forum. Komme aus Löbau und hab dieses Frühjahr meinen Fischereischein gemacht. Hab schon das eine oder andere über den Quitzdorfer See gehört und will es nun in den nächsten Tagen auch mal probieren. Meine Fragen an die ortskundigen alten Hasen: Lohnt sich Spinnangeln auf Barsch/Hecht/Zander? Gibt es gute Stellen fürs Spinnangeln vom Ufer aus? Welche Kunstköder sind fängig? Wäre schön, wenn jemand ein paar Tips zum besten geben würde. Vielen Dank schon mal vorab und nen lieben Gruß

von Fizz72


----------



## MartinB (17. März 2010)

*AW: Quitzdorfer See*

Hallo, wollte dieses Jahr mal wieder an den Quitzdorfer See fahren war letztes jahr in Kolm aber da gingen nur Brassen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand paar bessere stellen verraten?

mfg


----------

